# Solved: May I have some advice with my site?



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello, I have had a thread up before about my site, but I got fed up of trying to code it from scratch and have instead replaced it with a template which I have edited. I have changed images and moved a couple of things. Basically, I would like some advice to make it look more professional. One thing I am currently concerned about is when coloured images and backgrounds meet.

Site:
Integrus Business Management

Thanks


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

I think it looks pretty good! -cnelson.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I would reverse the gradient and make it the same as the header/bg gradient so that it blends into the header/sidebar. I think it would look better that way.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I think it looks good, though I agree with Eriksrocks.


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks, I'm glad you like. It beats the old one by far, I dont think I'll try starting from scratch again for a while, although before I was using tables, and this template is table-less so hopefully I can learn some new tricks. BTW, I have just fixed the hover for the nav bar in the logo, and I also plan to make the logo an animation (not a repeating one) where the stepping stones appear one by one followed by the company logo. I will probably only do this for the home page though, unless you guys think that is a bad idea than I may scrap it. 

Anyway, do you mean the gradient running down the left? If so, should I delete it all together? When you say reverse, so mean that it should properly be in line with the headers gradient?

Also, should I have a background?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

> When you say reverse, so mean that it should properly be in line with the headers gradient?


Yes.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

If the gradient was in line that would be your background.


----------



## WyldStallyyn (Nov 30, 2006)

I agree with Eriksrocks on switching the gradient. The only other thing you might consider changing is the font used on the subheading. I like grunge fonts, but I'm not sure that gives it a professional look. Otherwise, I think the page looks great!


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

My dad chose the papyrus font and its his business so I presume he finds it professional. Personally I think the logo could be improved but I did the best I could with the fonts I have. Anyway I will muck around with the gradients.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I do agree it looks much better than your original site for your pops.

I think that you need a bg fade or repeating image for the page too, the white looks out of place.

I also agree that the fading "coreback" image would look better reversed. The footer could also be a gradient instead of a solid color using this image. 
I would make the footer links a different color as well buts its a definite improvement in looks of your previous release.


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks, I'm surprised you can remember the old one. do you mean the white bk to the right and left of the main bit?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I think the font is fine.


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

OK, I have edited it, it didnt take long. Is it what you meant?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I remember the old one because I gave you some help on it way back when it was first in production.

Yes, that is the area I mean, the pages bg may look nicer with an image or a color instead of being white.


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

What sort of bk colour would be best then? A pale blue, if so the palest one on the site already or an even paler one.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Maybe a gradient that mimics the site? or a checkered bg like this:


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Sequal7 said:


> Maybe a gradient that mimics the site? or a checkered bg like this:


That looks great. :up: :up:


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Thanks, I think it "pops" nicely too.


----------



## WyldStallyyn (Nov 30, 2006)

I was referring to the font on the 2nd line "Business Management Ltd". I like it too, just not for this type of site. As for the bg, I'd go with a real dark blue, something like an 000099


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Cheers, I am using the same blue gradient throughout so I chose a darker version and checkered it. Do you like it, or are the checks too big. I need to change the text colour for date line too, unless I move it.

I do know you were referring to the BMLtd line, I know its not exactly what I wanted and if you have any other suggestion for a font choice I will consider it.

Hopefully, the site is almost done now, bar the written content. One other thing I could add is a search engine, as one of my dad's prospective clients are Every Click who you should check out, and I may stick a web search on it, although a site search would be useless.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

That looks good, the colors are nice. 
I would change the text color for the top right of the page (current time and site url) and remove the underline for the footer and global links and add it to the hover instead.

Good job on the site.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, I already mentioned the first point and I forgot about the second. Well, if it meets everyone's approval, all I will need to do is bug my Dad into writing the content.

I have edited the mentioned points:
Integrus Site
So it is ready yet? Have I missed anything?

EDIT: LINK IS FIXED


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Your link in the post is wrong.

You know what, one other thing I might consider is adding some space at the bottom so it "frames" your page with the background so to speak.

add a blank div
at the bottom (just before the closing tag.)

Side note: LOL, I like your signature ferrija1


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sequal7 said:


> Side note: LOL, I like your signature ferrija1


:up:


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Link fixed and it is now framed.

I should nick that sig, for other sites of course


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I vote yes, its looks good. Nice job


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Just realised something: search engine stuff.
Just typed in "Integrus Business Management" into Google, Yahoo and MSN and only Google found the site. Even with quotes, Yahoo and MSN found nothing.

I know there is something you can do within the header of the html but I never really understood it.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Strange, Try 
 submitting with yahoo and see if it gets indexed.

EDIT: the header wont help since the page density isn't valid at this point,Perhaps once the page is filled in with content yahoo crawlers may look at it more seriously and index it.


----------



## WyldStallyyn (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeh, I like the darker version better. As for the font - I'll defer to the majority opinion.


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

OK, I have put stuff in the header, and I forgot about the page density stuff. 

Great, thanks guys/gals, if you think it is finished then this topic has fulfilled its aim. Hopefully it will be fully operational by 2007, which is when my dad starts working for the contracted companies. And hopefully the site will get used too .

Thanks again, you've all been really helpful :up:


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Glad to have offered you some input and good luck with the launch of the company. If theres anything else start a new thread and we will be glad to "meddle in your business" again so to speak!


----------

